# DPP Digital Photo Professional



## Steveknott (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks

I am mystified increasingly frustrated why my new Dell Inspiron I7 3612 2.1ghz with 8gb RAM and 2gb graphics is so slow in opening RAW thumbs for quick checking. It takes forever. 

I have it set on high performance in the power options. I am using the latest DPP version. The old version was no different.

My wifes Toshiba I7 2nd gen 8gb RAM 2gb graphic equivalent opens them very speedily. 
I am no PC ignoramus but just cannot work out why...
Any help, much appreciated !!

Cheers, Steve knott


----------



## candyman (Dec 27, 2012)

What about available diskspace?


----------



## John Thomas (Dec 27, 2012)

Assuming that you have Win7 installed fire up the Resource Monitor and see where is the problem. 

IMHO you have a background program which trashes your disk - something like an antivirus. Sometimes such beasts can be quite aggressive. Try disabling it, if you have one.


----------



## zim (Dec 27, 2012)

+1 on the AV


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 27, 2012)

I am shure you have checked most of these settings, but just as a hint (from a PC user who uses running systems for 3 or 5 years to avoid such hassles!)

- do you have used the same RAW files and the same DPP version on both machines? Between 40D and 600D there is a factor 4 or 5 in processing speed on my old 3GHz P-IV Desktop

- how many cores do both notebooks have? What is the max CPU clock (not the only criterion but you have two systems with similar CPU architecture, so it should scale)? As far as I know DPP is multithreaded, meaning that it can use all the cores of your system and it profits from CPU speed too.

- does the graphics card use hardware acceleration etc.?

- check the energy saving settings of the notebooks: Set it to maximum performance at least if it is connected to a power plug

- check for "parasitary" software (as John stated) like virus scanners or recovery software

My 2ct - Best, Michael


----------



## well_dunno (Dec 27, 2012)

As it has been mentioned earlier in the thread, it is probably a background process using the resources of the computer. With the given the hardware, DPP should not be slow at all. 

Firstly, is this happening only with DPP and no other software? If not, malware scans?

If so, tried reinstalling DPP? Also, has it always been slow or only lately?


Cheers!


----------

